# 2 week Postmates bank info verification of long-standing active account



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Not for a new account

I was with Postmates when they opened NYC haven't moved changed account 

Stripe just asked for a reverification and pistmates sent a link worth a bug 
When you enter info and press 'verify bank' it bounces to a field asking for phone # but you can't fill the field its a glitch

So a couple weeks of 3+ emails to them and they keep sending the buggy link
They have pinged a penny twice on the 13th and twice removed it on the 15th they put a penny in
an on the 18th they put in and took out a penny from the same account they have deposited over 50K in

Now I've been lost for a few weeks


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Couple thoughts..... the app itself now has the ability to enter bank information. Might try that.

Might also try changing to an account at a different bank temporarily, then switch back.

PM appears to be modifying their pay processing back-end. The deposit list no longer moves from processing to completed nightly. I have deposits I received a week ago still processing . I've also started getting emails from PM telling me my deposit was successful. 

Last idea, attempt to use the link they sent you in a different mode (desktop or mobile) or a different browser , or a different device (IOS vs Android vs a computer). There is a good chance the web form worked when it was tested, so if you can align the variables that could interfere you might get lucky. 

If you've been with PM a while you know there really is no such thing as driver support. Either work around incompetence or step back and wait. Eventually they will fix it accidentally and break something else .


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I was beta testing the driver fleet app it has the same better bank info I tried that along with screen shots and yeah itred from my phone in split screen from a windows 10 and older Apple tablet even when I got phone calls the endless loop went on
Today bank info on driver dashboard and fleet app show bank info without the '5-7 Business Days' 
I actually like them better the activa tips make up for the low rates
And accepting a run that you can see where from what and where to is gold
Any courier worth a nickel quickly learns logistics and time management


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

PM recently became my primary income, which caused me to have to pay attention to strategy. It's all about short trips, room delivery, fast food or reliably in and out restaurants, keeping the customer updated, and providing every possible free condiment. Also, completely ignore tips on an individual order, hourly or daily level. Over time, PM tips are the best in any gig opportunity. 

The pain in the rear customer that you spend 45 minutes for $4 may or may not even tip, but the order you spend 6 total minutes on decides to give you $20. Had 1 yesterday I spent 32 minutes at Chik filet to then have the customer appear with 0:06 remaining. I swear I looked at my phone and thought to myself "Do I really have to give this to you?... crap....ya".


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Hallelujah deposits went through
I agree Postmates can be better when you learn which restaurants have the tablet active
I don't mind ordering a few times if I know it's quick even McD 
Actually seeing a better map is worth it


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Fast food you are likely to get a tip, albeit small, and you can accurately gauge the time investment. I'll take that over a restaurant with a tablet that notifies the order is ready, yet 10 minutes after arrival still insists just a couple more minutes. I could have already done 2 other orders.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Totally agree
I leaned a lot when I was just focusing on UE
It was straight proformance
Since tips were of the table it was about how many completions per hour 3+ if you don't want to feel bad

I was still and will always give excellent customer service
I just got new food bags from webrestaurantsupply real red food bags are tip makers 
The drink/soup holdersI made rock
Closed cell foam blocks cut with a hole saw


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Robert Larrison said:


> Totally agree
> I leaned a lot when I was just focusing on UE
> It was straight proformance
> Since tips were of the table it was about how many completions per hour 3+ if you don't want to feel bad
> ...


I'd like to see your drink holder


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Coolrider101nk said:


> PM recently became my primary income, which caused me to have to pay attention to strategy. It's all about short trips, room delivery, fast food or reliably in and out restaurants, keeping the customer updated, and providing every possible free condiment. Also, completely ignore tips on an individual order, hourly or daily level. Over time, PM tips are the best in any gig opportunity.
> 
> The pain in the rear customer that you spend 45 minutes for $4 may or may not even tip, but the order you spend 6 total minutes on decides to give you $20. Had 1 yesterday I spent 32 minutes at Chik filet to then have the customer appear with 0:06 remaining. I swear I looked at my phone and thought to myself "Do I really have to give this to you?... crap....ya".


Try Grubhub or caviar it a lot better then postmates


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I have no complaints with pm, cavuar isn't in Vegas, and Grub hub hasn't been onboarding in quite some time .


----------

